# Wie ist das gemacht?



## hohol (22. November 2004)

http://www.renderosity.com/gallery.ez?Start=1&Artist=corona2632&ByArtist=Yes


----------



## Thomas Lindner (22. November 2004)

Kann man nicht etwas mehr sagen? Weil da gibt es auch mehrere Bilder.


----------



## hohol (22. November 2004)

Dise bild http://www.renderosity.com/viewed.ez?galleryid=730387&Start=19&Artist=corona2632&ByArtist=Yes
 mit photoshop aber WIE


----------



## Thomas Lindner (22. November 2004)

Ich kann dir nur indirekt helfen, entweder wurde dies mit Filtern von FRemdanbietern gemacht oder mit den Kunstfiltern in PS.


----------



## ShadowMan (22. November 2004)

Hi ihr beiden!

Ich würd einfach mal beim Autor nachfragen, oder ist das so unverschämt? Ich denke wenn du lieb fragst wird er/sie dir schon einen Tipp dazu geben.

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## hohol (22. November 2004)

Ich weis nicht engl sprache konte 
nicht frage stelen bitte um hilfe
Danke!


----------



## Clubkatze (22. November 2004)

Steht doch drunter womit´s gemacht wurde: "filters and plug-ins only"

Heißt: nach entsprechenden lug-ins suchen und n bissel mit den Filtern spielen.


----------



## ShadowMan (22. November 2004)

Wärst du so nett, hohol, und würdest dich an die Netiquette halten? Ich hab deinen letzten Post gerade 5 Mal gelesen und irgendwie ist er unsinnig *g*

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]

P.S. Wozu gibt es Handbücher? Und an welcher Schule lernt man heute kein englisch mehr?!


----------



## aTa (23. November 2004)

Geh mal in Photoshop bei den Filtern rein und dann zu den Kunstfiltern, dort glaub Fresko oder sowas schau einfach mal und probier halt ma ein bischen rum.


----------



## stef@n (23. November 2004)

Hi zusammen,
diese Technik wurde in einer alten "Page" mal vorgestellt und wurde bei der Werbung zu der Zigarre "Clubmasters" angewand, ein echt genialer effekt, der nicht duch das übereinanderlegen von einigen Filtern zu machen ist. 
Wenn jemand diese Page zu Hand hat, kann er ja mal in Stichpunkten zuammenfassen. Ich muss die "Page" erstmal suchen, heute Abend...


----------



## hohol (23. November 2004)

Bin Ukrainer! kann Ukrainische, Russische sprache und hab ich in Schule
Franzusisch gelernt das war for 25jare
leb zu zeit in Germany. Suche wie ist das gemacht  ich glaube das
gemacht mit kunstprotokol pinsel und kanwas texture mit zu gefugt

Danke fur Eure hilfe 

    hohol


----------



## flip (24. November 2004)

Also ich denke mal, das das gemalt ist. Also mit Maus oder Grafiktablett. Und dann halt evtl. auf verschiedenen Ebenen oder auch nur auf einer mit den Kunstfiltern rumgespielt. Afaik sind doch bei PS nen paar Filter dabei, die so Leinwandeffekte, wie in dem Beispiel hervorbringen. Muß man halt einfach mal ausprobieren =)
flip


----------



## ephiance (25. November 2004)

mit weichzeichnern, den korrektur optionen und texturen in beziehung zur benutzung der alpha kanäle muss man sich nichtmal auf das "filter niveau" herunterlassen =D aber würd zu lang dauern denk ich


----------



## Homie25 (25. November 2004)

@Stef@n

Wie sieht es aus, hast du die Page herausgekramt? Würde mich nämlich auch mal interessieren wie dieser fabelhafte Effekt erstellt wird.


----------



## stef@n (25. November 2004)

ich finds nicht mehr, aber ich such weiter, ich hab dazu 100% ein tut geshen...und ich bild mir ein es war in der page.... dieses jahr. hat die keiner von euch rumliegen? das war so ne frau und nem man, die ne Clubmaster geraucht haben...


----------



## stef@n (13. März 2005)

Wurde vorgestellt in: PAGE 09.2003: Making-of: Clubmaster-Kampagne

Hier nen Link zum kaufen des Artikels:
http://www.page-online.de/archiv/download.php?id=200309

Hab das Original hier, sind 3 Seiten ist aber nur grob erklärt, der Hauptgag besteht darin die Struktur über einen Alphakanal ins Bild zu bekommen. Ich werds die Tage vielleicht selber mal probieren...

soory, dass es so lang geaduert hat, bis ich die Infos gefunden habe...bei http://www.clubmaster-cigarillos.de  gibts noch weitere schöne Bilder in der Clubzone in diesem Style...

greets, steve


----------



## Fiene (13. März 2005)

Hallo,
 in der Docma wurde das mal gezeigt. War vor etwa einem Jahr. Doc Bauimann hat das ganze Bild als Muster definiert und mit dem Kunstprotokollpinsel das ganze nachgetupft. Mit weklcher Werkzeugspitze weiß ich leider nicht mehr. Du kannst ja hier mal schauen.
  Gruß Fiene


----------

